# Health Insurance Recommendations



## uk_ukraine (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi all,

About to move to Barca in Spain. Looking for a family health insurance package, without copay obviously. Being quoted some crazy prices of €300-500 per month!
Is this price about right? If not, can someone recommend a company that have better prices. TIA


----------



## uk_ukraine (Nov 10, 2016)

Can someone also tell me is this is correct info from the GOV website - https://www.gov.uk/guidance/healthcare-in-spain

Purchasing public health insurance
If you are not covered for state-run healthcare through any other means, the Spanish regional health authorities offer a special pay-in scheme (convenio especial). This is a public health insurance scheme available nationwide where you pay a monthly fee to access state-run healthcare. The scheme is managed by each autonomous region.

Policy holders pay on an individual basis for access to public healthcare, regardless of pre-existing conditions, anywhere in Spain. Children will also need to join the scheme, as long as their parents have sufficient income to be able to pay their subscription. If you have any doubt about your means to pay for your children to join the scheme, you must make an appointment with the social worker at your local health centre.

The basic monthly fee is 60€ for the under 65s and 157€ for those aged 65 and above. However, prescriptions are not subsidised at this rate so you would pay 100% of prescription costs. This form of cover doesn’t give holders the right to an EHIC at this time, so if you wish to travel, you will need to take out private travel insurance. The scheme is now available in:

Andalucía (enquire directly at your nearest local health centre).
Baleares (enquire directly at the following Points of contact in Baleares (PDF, 181KB, 1 page) .
Canarias
Castilla y León
Galicia
Madrid
Murcia
Valencia


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

uk_ukraine said:


> Can someone also tell me is this is correct info from the GOV website - https://www.gov.uk/guidance/healthcare-in-spain
> 
> Purchasing public health insurance
> If you are not covered for state-run healthcare through any other means, the Spanish regional health authorities offer a special pay-in scheme (convenio especial). This is a public health insurance scheme available nationwide where you pay a monthly fee to access state-run healthcare. The scheme is managed by each autonomous region.
> ...


First of all, the Convenio Especial is only available to those who have been registered as residents in Spain for at least one year, and you still need private health insurance to enable you to register in the first place and for the first year.

The existence of the Convenio Especial has been thrown into doubt following a Royal Decree which came into existence at the end of July this year, and ostensibly made free state healthcare available to all legal residents of Spain, if their healthcare is not covered by a third party (eg paid for by the Government of their country of origin, as in the case of UK state pensioners). However, that did not change the requirements for registering as a resident.

Following the introduction of this measure, Andalucia is reported to have written to foreign residents who had been paying for healthcare via the Convenio Especial, cancelling their contributions and advising them that they are now eligible for free healthcare. However, the other autonomous regions do not appear to have taken such action as yet and therefore the Convenio Especial is presumably still operating in other areas.

Sorry if this all sounds very confusing but the situation is currently a very confused one!


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

uk_ukraine said:


> Hi all,
> 
> About to move to Barca in Spain. Looking for a family health insurance package, without copay obviously. Being quoted some crazy prices of €300-500 per month!
> Is this price about right? If not, can someone recommend a company that have better prices. TIA


Hi.

Ive just had a quote from Sanitas for me and the wife of €200 a month for the two of us.
However I have to add her asthma and high blood pressure but was informed that it won't make it any dearer. 
I am in reasonable health with no medical requirements. 
We are 57 (me) and (56) the wife. 

So for a family, your quote might be about right.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> First of all, the Convenio Especial is only available to those who have been registered as residents in Spain for at least one year, and you still need private health insurance to enable you to register in the first place and for the first year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is a confusing situation. Where some of the confusion lies is that many switched to the Convenio, like us and later developed preexisting conditions which makes one ineligible for private coverage now.

Now, the requirements for registering as a resident do require health ins but let me throw a wrench in it and ask about those who were on the Convenio Especial when they registered for permanent residency?

To us it is no deal breaker if we continue to pay into the program. I would venture to guess that some communities will interpret this in their own way like here where the only admission to the healthcare was so far written for immigrants. 

/SNIP/

This was just published by our health department in Aragon. Again it states the section regarding:
Not having the obligation to accredit the compulsory coverage of the health benefit by another way, by virtue of the provisions of the law of the European Union, the bilateral agreements and other applicable legislation. Which could in effect cut out Americans. Other communities have already interpreted it this way.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

The last time I checked, the price difference between policies with and without copay was gigantic. Have a look for yourself on a comparison site like Rastreator. Unless you are a very heavy user of health services (maybe more than 2 doctor visits per month) you will probably save by choosing the copay option.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Turtles said:


> The last time I checked, the price difference between policies with and without copay was gigantic. Have a look for yourself on a comparison site like Rastreator. Unless you are a very heavy user of health services (maybe more than 2 doctor visits per month) you will probably save by choosing the copay option.


However, if the policy is needed for resident registration, a no co-pay policy won't be appropriate.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> However, if the policy is needed for resident registration, a no co-pay policy won't be appropriate.


I think you meant a "no co-pay is required" and a co-pay is not appropriate.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> I think you meant a "no co-pay is required" and a co-pay is not appropriate.


I think I'd better get another coffee..

That's the second stupid post I've made today!


----------



## Rupert Rigsby (Dec 12, 2018)

xabiachica said:


> I think I'd better get another coffee..
> 
> That's the second stupid post I've made today!


State healthcare under the new law will be free to everyone; it’s just taking a bit longer in some regions to filter down. If applying for residencies submit a copy of the new healthcare law. I can make a window to discuss your optional monitored resources.:clock:


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Rupert Rigsby said:


> State healthcare under the new law will be free to everyone; it’s just taking a bit longer in some regions to filter down. If applying for residencies submit a copy of the new healthcare law. I can make a window to discuss your optional monitored resources.:clock:




Maybe— Here is what was sent to me last week immediately after I received an email to go to INSS regarding my need to apply. INSS knew nothing but said they are looking into it.

https://www.saludinforma.es/portals...ncia-sanitaria/asistencia-sanitaria-universal

And a machine translation. This is supposedly the Aragon program to get into the system. Note that it only applies mainly to what I refer to as boat people. It says nothing regarding those of us on the Convenio that have been residents for seven years



Universal health care for foreign persons not registered or authorized as residents in Spain, in the area of the public health system of Aragon

The Department of Health has established a new procedure to enable access to universal health care for foreign persons not registered or authorized as residents of Spain, in the area of the public health system of Aragon. Replaces the measures envisaged by the repealed instruction of 7 August 2015, of the health councillor, which regulated access to health care in Aragon for foreign persons without sufficient financial resources or assistance coverage Of the National health care system. 

Object and scope of application



Establish the procedure for access to universal health care for foreign persons not registered or authorized as resident in Spain under article 3 ter of Law 16/2003, of 28 May, of cohesion and quality of the system National Health, after its modification by the approval of Royal Decree-Law 7/2018, of 27 July, on universal access to the national health system. This model disconnects the insurance from the public funds of the Social security and is linked to the residence in Spain, strengthening the national health system as a right linked to the citizenship. Foreign persons who are not registered or authorized as residents of Spain, who will be entitled to receive assistance under the same conditions as the Spaniards, may apply for this recognition, provided that they qualify Required in article 3 of law 16/2003, of 28 May, of cohesion and quality of the national health System. Benefits and Temporality



The coverage of the benefits will be that of the entire portfolio of services of the Aragonese health service, in equal conditions of access that the rest of insured, within the territorial scope of the autonomous community of Aragon. The health coverage provided does not grant the right to receive assistance outside Spain. The validity of this document will be two years, renewable while the situation of effective residence in Spain persists and meets the criteria established in the standard. Requirements for foreigners ' access to health care



In order to have access to health coverage in this way it will be necessary to comply with the following requirements:



Not having the obligation to accredit the compulsory coverage of the health benefit by another way, by virtue of the provisions of the law of the European Union, the bilateral agreements and other applicable legislation. Not being able to export the right of health coverage from their country of origin or provenance. There is No third party obliged to pay. Registration certificate must be filed in a municipality of the autonomous Community of Aragon for a minimum period of 3 uninterrupted months prior to the date of the application. For the purposes of this time, it may be possible to compute, where appropriate, the previous registration in any Spanish municipality. 

Access procedure (PDF 535 KB. Revised: 09/11/2018) to universal health care for foreign persons not registered or authorized as residents of Spain.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Elyles said:


> Maybe— Here is what was sent to me last week immediately after I received an email to go to INSS regarding my need to apply. INSS knew nothing but said they are looking into it.
> 
> https://www.saludinforma.es/portals...ncia-sanitaria/asistencia-sanitaria-universal
> 
> ...


So if the translation is correct.

Free healthcare will ONLY be available to unregistered migrants. So its not available to any one who has applied for and been given residence?

Unless I'm wrong. All those Brits (I know not just ) that have been living under the radar and going home for medical treatment can just turn up and get free treatment in Spain?

Sounds like a plan, when we move over we will just sign on the Padron not bother with residence (money saved by not getting private healthcare) and when something goes wrong, off we go to the nearest hospital. :fingers crossed: Im joking but I bet others won't be.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Barriej said:


> So if the translation is correct.
> 
> Free healthcare will ONLY be available to unregistered migrants. So its not available to any one who has applied for and been given residence?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be at all surprised if there are some thinking that they can do just that


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Barriej said:


> So if the translation is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This may just be in Aragon. Like you, I read the law and the law implies all residents.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## uk_ukraine (Nov 10, 2016)

Just spoke to a chap today who can provide healthcare without co-pay for my family for around €200 per month. Much nicer than the 500 I was being quoted. 

It's been about 15 years since I last went to a doctor - no way I'm paying 500 dabs per month for nothing.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

uk_ukraine said:


> Just spoke to a chap today who can provide healthcare without co-pay for my family for around €200 per month. Much nicer than the 500 I was being quoted.
> 
> It's been about 15 years since I last went to a doctor - no way I'm paying 500 dabs per month for nothing.


Just be careful that you are getting what you think you are getting, remember that if it seems too good to be true then it it probably is.


----------



## uk_ukraine (Nov 10, 2016)

No, it's a proper insurance company. I've actually heard of them before.

Abbeygate is the company for anyone interested. 
IBEX Insurance also quoted me a nice price.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Just be careful that you are getting what you think you are getting, remember that if it seems too good to be true then it it probably is.


Good advice. A friend went through a broker in Marbella some years ago and she fed him a tale, oh we don't need to answer that etc. as Spanish insurers don't care etc. He couldn't understand the policy. It was explained to him when he had to have a stent fitted in Malaga, cost him £12000


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

We got a quote from Abbey Gate, it was almost €3000 for 2 of us for 12 months, we have just got a quote through a broker for ASSSA and that quote was under €2000 and we were advised to take out individual policies as if one of us dies we would need a new policy and we would be older then and premium would increase. This policy stays at the same rate regardless of age as long as we stay with them.


----------



## uk_ukraine (Nov 10, 2016)

Isobella said:


> Good advice. A friend went through a broker in Marbella some years ago and she fed him a tale, oh we don't need to answer that etc. as Spanish insurers don't care etc. He couldn't understand the policy. It was explained to him when he had to have a stent fitted in Malaga, cost him £12000


Hang on, I get it now. You meant make sure the policy is right. I thought you meant make sure it's not a full-on scam artist!
I'll be honest, I'm getting this primarily for the residency card. Me and my wife are [reasonably] young and in fine fettle. I know "anything can happen", but we don't need any special provisions or treatment at this point. It's probably not the right thing to do, but I am looking for the cheapest policy I can get without co-pay strictly for residency. Maybe I should pay a bit more attention to the policy itself.


----------

